# Breaker for V6 start cable



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Standard battery isolator switch under the console, close to the battery.
Wires always connected directly to the outboard and switch under console.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Brett, that's actually how I wound up going. Blue sea breaker. 

Also if it helps anyone else out there, the wire spec for the engine right from Yamaha is that 2 gauge is good for runs up to 22'. 

-T


----------

